# How to terminate your Uber disability insurance



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

So I signed up for this over a year ago when I trusted them a lot more than I do today. Recently they started deducting a lot of money for previous trips they claimed didn't get deducted the disability fee of around 4 cents per mile previosuly (there was no way to prove that they did actually take it out previously so there was nothing I could do). That made me decide to go ahead and cancel it because I didn't trust them with the deductions or to actually pay out if I ever needed it (making it no real insurance at all). IMO Uber is the company I trust the least out of all others in world.

They claim you can do it within the app but you really cannot currently.

Here is the url to do it:
https://driverinjuryprotection.uber.com/terminate
(Be careful if this requires you to sign in on another device or use the forget your password feature. It is possible doing this might lock you out of instant pay for some time)

4 cents a mile doesn't seem like a lot but when the pay is as low as 36 cents a mile that 4 cents might make a lot of difference to you. On a long trip I often would find I lost $3-$4 on it due to the disability insurance deduction.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I wasn't aware that uber offered this. My wife is my insurance agent and set me up with a policy that covers me for all the things that uber does not cover. A policy designed for rideshare. We also added a part to cover me if I'm out of work. I agree, I don't trust uber with anything. It's a bunch of kids and temps running the show, and making mistakes and errors all over the place. And what everybody doesn't know won't hurt them, right? Until something happens and you make a claim only to find out your not covered.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I never activated the insurance option. I'm not paying 4 cents per mile (that is 2% per mile for me) for injury insurance from an Uber-affiliated company. Any company which would associate with Uber has no morals or ethics and I would not trust them to pay out when needed. Just my personal opinion, of course. Also I have real insurance, from a real insurance company, that will pay me if I am injured in an accident.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I have been noticing strange deductions...

Is that what this is???

I also see it come out of each fare...

It only is good if you are hurt...

While transporting rider...accident only...

Thinking I have had it with this crap!

Rakos


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

It's not even good for that Rakos.
I was involved in an accident about a year before I quit driving.
Had the insurance.
I was hurt and missed about two months.

Called them to make the claim.
Holey smokes ... you should have heard the list of documents and documentation I needed.
It was amazing.
It made filing corporate income tax returns sound easy.

I said "screw it" and cancelled the policy.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Rakos said:


> I have been noticing strange deductions...
> 
> Is that what this is???
> 
> ...


Yep, probably. I saw it last week.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I would suggest contacting Aflac for and individual Accident and Short term disability plan. I'm thinking the rates would be much better than Uber's 4¢ per mile. I pay $48.60 per month for Individual Short Term Disability and Family Accident Insurance. That comes to 1,216 paid miles @ 4¢ per mile per month. Probably better coverage than Uber has and most importantly not part of Uber.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Company similar to Aflac is Guardian. My employer switched to Guardian due to lower cost, though I haven't had claim experience with them yet to know if they are as good as Aflac.


----------

